# Filling Chick Feeders



## polvinale (Dec 30, 2015)

I have 23 Buckeye chicks and am using a kiddie pool as a brooder. I have two feeders that I bought, but am having trouble finding a happy medium with how much I fill them up. I started out putting about 2 cups of feed in each, which SHOULD last them all day if they wouldn't poop and scratch their bedding into them, but of course they do and about half gets wasted. If I put less, they have trouble reaching the feed. Should I only use one feeder and replace/refill more often? They're a week old today.


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

I have been trying to get my hands on Buckeye chicks! They are always the first to sell out. Where/how did you get them?

I personally don't like that feeder because of that problem. If you get one of the feeders similar to what you are using for the water, you will get less waste. The trick I use to do this is, placing it high enough so they can crane their necks to get some, nowhere for them to stand at regular height. Maybe try that with the one you have already before getting a new feeder? I typically use a cement block, but wherever you can find that works will be fine. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Cuties! Mine always make a mess too and I have yet to figure out how to stop it, so I just fill it up when it's empty. Yeah, I'm no help.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

For our peeps this year, we used the same red feeder you have in the picture, and also this other feeder:http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/harris-farms-baby-chick-feeder-for-quart-jar?cm_vc=-10005

For some reason, the peeps would eat all the food from the feeder in the link before eating the food from the other, bigger feeder. It was weird! It was the same food and everything in both feeders, but all the peeps would crowd around and wait their turn to eat from the smaller feeder before eating from the other one.

Now that our peeps are older, we're using this feeder:http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...r-for-15-30-birds-12-lb-capacity?cm_vc=-10005

When they start getting too much bedding in the food and water, we set the feeders up on wood blocks or bricks.

Chickens will make a mess with anything.  If we can keep the feeders free of poop and keep the chicks happy and eating, then I'm satisfied.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh, not sure if you're already prepared or not, but you'll want to get a lid for your brooder before too long - the chicks grow fast and will be able to jump out! We just drape that plastic garden netting over the top.


----------



## polvinale (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the advice! Rise and Shine: I placed a request back in November with John Marshall in NC. His info is available through the official Buckeye breeders association. As they are a heritage breed in jeopardy, they're getting harder to find. I requested 30 and got 26 in the mail. Three were weak and didn't make it, because despite being diligently watered, I think I put feed out a smidge too early. Several got pasty butts but most of them recovered. Mr. Marshall provided me with chicks that weren't all related and was considerate enough to mark them with toe punches. I have a nice breeding flock of 4 unrelated strains. I'm very grateful to him for his advice and help. Hopefully some day, with more experience, I will be able to contribute to efforts to save this awesome breed. To all: I am going to try out a different feeder and will keep you posted of results! ShireRidgeFarm: I did put a temporary chicken wire cover on the brooder today. I am decreasing the temperature in the brooder as fast as possible because I plan to rotationally graze them behind my goats. So I need to put them in an outdoor pen ASAP. When it's all set up I'll post some photos. Their forever home is a movable coop surrounded with electrified poultry net. I will happily post photos of the final setup for all interested parties.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I have several of the hanging galvanized feeders in different sizes, and they are great for older chicks and adults. That's all I use for the big guys.
For chicks that are still using heat I prefer the small round galvanized feeders that have threads where a mason jar can be attached. I don't use a glass jar, though. Instead I use the white plastic jars that normally go with a 1qt chick waterer. I have several that I have modified by cutting off their bottoms, or tops(?) since they are actually upside-down when in use. That way I can re-fill the feeders in moments by pouring new feed in from the top. I don't have to dis-assemble anything.
To cut down on the waste and mess I normally keep feeders and waterers on a piece of 2x6, although I've been using the plastic top from a gallon can of Bondo lately and it's a perfect fit, as well as being easy to clean. I plan to save more of them for this purpose.
Even day-old silkie chicks have no trouble reaching their food and water when I use this method.


----------

